# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Have more explicit requirements for posting

## headcase

It's a little frustrating as a new user to not know how many times you have to post before you are allowed to post questions.

----------


## FDibbins

As soon as you have registered (like you have) you can start posting questions
(kind of like the other comments you have already posted)

----------

